# Women's Day Sale: Off-World Vol. 1 for $24



## thesteelydane (Oct 22, 2020)

Edit: On sale until March 11 for just $24 - I may be biased, but that is a total steal!

Introducing Off-World Vol. 1! It bends and sounds a bit like Bladerunner 2049. Available now for just $29 (intro sale until November 20). Anyone who purchases Vol. 1 will be able to purchase Vol. 2 for just $19 (which will focus on pads and plucks in a very cool, new engine), when it comes out.



*A pitch bend compendium*

Off-World is a one of a kind sample library based on a Vietnamese Đàn Bầu (monochord), performed in an unconvetional way: bowed with a violin bow, and processed through octave generators, distortion and reverb. The standout feature of the Dan Bau is a bamboo handle controlling the tension of a long metal string, inviting expressive pitch bends, which is the main focus this library.

*36 ways*

Every pitch bend was sampled up and down, at 4 different lengths and from 1 to 4 semitones in range. Add in the 4 different lengths of bowed non-bending samples, and every note in this library can be played in 36 different ways. To control this a bespoke Kontakt engine was developed, making Off-World a truly playable and inspiring instrument.

*Immersive cinematic sound*

The sound design of Off-World was in part inspired by the score for Bladerunner 2049, which features extensive use of expressive pitch bends. The sound of the Dan Bau was fed through a polyphonic octave generator, and from there into distortion and reverb. Because each pitch bend was carefully performed by hand, the result is a huge cinematic soundscape that also has a distinct human feel and fragility about it - a truly engaging sound.

*Make it sound like you*

Off-World can sound huge and other-worldly out of the box, but it also comes with all the raw and un-processed samples, mapped in the engine. You get the sound of just the Dan Bau but also the sound sent through the octave generator and nothing else. These raw patches are an ideal starting point for customising the sound with your own preferreded effects, so that it sounds like you. Included in the engine are also a versatile gate sequencer, various effects and a convolutin reverb.

*PATCH LIST*

Creator Patches (un-processed)

Just Dan Bau
POG Pedal – Full (4 octaves)
POG Pedal – Octaves
Distortion

Xtra crunch – full
Distorted – octaves
Distortion mayhem – full
Saturated – octaves
Warped

Drone flyby – full
Massive XL – full
Massive – full
Metallic Rez – Octaves
Outer limits – octaves
Massive – octaves

This library is not a game changer. It doesn't have multiple articulations or mic positions. It wasn't recorded at Abbey Road. In fact, it was recorded in a dark alley in Hanoi. And to be honest, it's a bit of a one trick pony, but the trick is pretty damn cool: It bends and makes Bladerunner 2049'ish sounds, and it will be very affordable. It's also coming VERY soon, so watch this space!

Walkthrough video:



Listen to demos and purchase here!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 22, 2020)

sounds really nice


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> This library is not a game changer. It doesn't have multiple articulations or mic positions. In fact, it's a bit of a one trick pony, but the trick is pretty damn cool: It bends and makes Bladerunner 2049'ish sounds, and it will be very affordable. It's also coming VERY soon, so watch this space!



I'm watching!


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 22, 2020)

Very beautiful pony!


----------



## wst3 (Oct 22, 2020)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 22, 2020)

Sounds amazing


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 22, 2020)

Finally something I can afford!


----------



## Dietz (Oct 22, 2020)

Awesome, really enthralling. Gives me goosebumps.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 22, 2020)

Almost Blaster Beam


----------



## Mystic (Oct 22, 2020)

Keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 22, 2020)

Just editing the walkthrough video now...


----------



## Wolf68 (Oct 22, 2020)

sounds like a useful tool!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 22, 2020)

Wolf68 said:


> sounds like a useful tool!


I hope so - you get all the dry, unprocessed samples mapped in the bespoke engine too, so you can do your own sound design too.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 22, 2020)

Hahaha... this sounds amazing! Definitely curious.


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 22, 2020)

Neato!


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 22, 2020)

Sounds great look forward to the walkthrough


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 22, 2020)

Sign me up.

.


----------



## pulse (Oct 22, 2020)

very cool!


----------



## joed (Oct 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## rnieto (Oct 22, 2020)

It sounds great! Also really like the trailer, very cool!


----------



## Traz (Oct 22, 2020)

You had me at Bladerunner.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 22, 2020)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## yosagenom (Oct 22, 2020)

Whoa! It was awesome when I first saw you posted about this on Twitter. I've been looking for that post and somehow never found it. Good luck with this!


----------



## grabauf (Oct 23, 2020)

Sounds awesome.
Now I'm curious how soon "very soon" is.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 23, 2020)

grabauf said:


> Sounds awesome.
> Now I'm curious how soon "very soon" is.


If all goes well, another 5-6 hours...


----------



## FinGael (Oct 23, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> If all goes well, another 5-6 hours...



Hello Sir. Nice to meet you.

Best regards,

Your future customer.


----------



## bosone (Oct 23, 2020)

Is this a Dan Bao?
I have one, and surely will try to use your techniques!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 23, 2020)

bosone said:


> Is this a Dan Bao?
> I have one, and surely will try to use your techniques!


It's a Dan Bau, yes!


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes, please, I'll take two.


----------



## WinterEmerald (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow this sounds fantastic. Will certainly buy it.


----------



## Damarus (Oct 23, 2020)

Uh yeah definitely need this, like yesterday


----------



## artomatic (Oct 23, 2020)

This pony has more than one trick!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 23, 2020)

And....it has been released: https://bunkersamples.com/off_world-vol-1/


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 23, 2020)

fiatlux said:


> Getting this message when I try to purchase. I am in US.
> \


Damn, that's not good. I'm looking into it!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 23, 2020)

fiatlux said:


> Getting this message when I try to purchase. I am in US.
> \


Should be fixed now! Please let me know if you have any problems!


----------



## fiatlux (Oct 23, 2020)

It is now working!!!


----------



## PeterN (Oct 23, 2020)

Great stuff.


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 23, 2020)

Just bought this. Brilliant and huge sounding. Nice work!!!


----------



## JohannesR (Oct 24, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> This library is not a game changer.


Bought! I have way too many game changers, so this really fills a gap in the market.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 24, 2020)

I watched the walk-through. It might be a one trick pony, but what a pony it is. I also like that you included the raw sounds within the engine. I like these kind of (niche?) libraries. Will purchase it later today.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 24, 2020)

Veni, vidi, emit


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Oct 24, 2020)

Excellent! Bought instantly. 💙


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you all for your enthusiastic response. This library was a huge gamble, and took way longer to develop than I thought, so I’m thrilled to see the positive response.


----------



## Strezov (Oct 28, 2020)

Just came by to say thank you for making this. Already been using it, sounds great! 

Best,
G.


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2020)

Sounds awesome. Thank you for including a volume slider for your audio demos posted on the web site.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Just came by to say thank you for making this. Already been using it, sounds great!
> 
> Best,
> G.



Me too.


----------



## BradHoyt (Oct 28, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Me too.


Same here...


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Just came by to say thank you for making this. Already been using it, sounds great!
> 
> Best,
> G.



Thank you, coming from you, one of my favorite developers, that means a lot! 

Best, 
Nicolaj


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 5, 2020)

New demo track by Michael Denny:


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2020)

_My testimonial for Off-World 
_
Bunker Samples like to develop sampled instruments that are different and unique, yet extremely musical and useful. As a very happy user of their gorgeous harmonium, I immediately purchased Off-World. To me these bowed Dan Bau strings almost sound like a pitch-bent church organ at times. Who knew I needed that sound! The longs bows can make for some beautiful pads, while the more distorted patches immediately conjure up memories of epic action movies. After watching the walkthrough I immediately midi-learned the filter resonance to a controller. Add the lush convolution IRs built-in, and it’s either an extremely lush up- or down bending pad or you end up with all sorts of My Bloody Valentine shoegaze drone madness. Very clever programming and a clear UI complete the package. Out of this world good samples.


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> _My testimonial for Off-World _
> 
> Bunker Samples like to develop sampled instruments that are different and unique, yet extremely musical and useful. As a very happy user of their gorgeous harmonium, I immediately purchased Off-World. To me these bowed Dan Bau strings almost sound like a pitch-bent church organ at times. Who knew I needed that sound! The longs bows can make for some beautiful pads, while the more distorted patches immediately conjure up memories of epic action movies. After watching the walkthrough I immediately midi-learned the filter resonance to a controller. Add the lush convolution IRs built-in, and it’s either an extremely lush up- or down bending pad or you end up with all sorts of My Bloody Valentine shoegaze drone madness. Very clever programming and a clear UI complete the package. Out of this world good samples.



Thank you, that’s very kind of you!

In other news it appears there was a problem with the purchase link that made it impossible to scroll down to the pay button on some browsers. That has been fixed now, so if you unsuccessfully tried to purchase, give it another go. And apologies if this glitch affected you!


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 24, 2020)

The intro pricing was supposed to end today, but it would be a bit silly to turn it off and then on again in a couple of days for Black Friday (more on that on Thursday!) - it also wouldn't be fair to anyone who purchased during the intro sale to sell it cheaper during Black Friday. With that in mind, I have decided to simply extend the intro discount through the Black Friday sale - which means you now have until December 4 to pick this up for $29. 

Cheers,
Nicolaj


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 4, 2020)

Just a friendly reminder that this is the LAST day to pick this up for $29 - price goes up tomorrow.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 8, 2021)

A lot of you voted in my poll last week, and the winner is Off-World, which is now on sale for just $24 until March 11!


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 11, 2021)

Last few hours of the sale, folks!


----------

